# Air Rifle Hunting



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have been a shooter of air rifles for over 60 years . I am not exaggerating when I say that if I piled all the game I have taken , it would fill the bed of a pick-up truck !!! Air rifles are more powerful than ever & are a very economical way to put meat on the table , compared to high powered rifles & shotguns. Some states are allowing larger game to be taken with air rifles, too. I am not talking about " B B Guns , " but air rifles that can take deer , etc. CHECK your state laws first, though .


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

What would you recommend for larger game like deer?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hitch said:


> What would you recommend for larger game like deer?


Something in a 35-50 caliber PCP rifle (Pre Charged Pneumatic)
https://www.pyramydair.com/search-r...882398:jlcminxfwdw&cof=FORID:11;NB:1&saSearch


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Bearfootfarm 's recommended calibers are correct.
Hunting deer with an air rifle will take a much larger investment than hunting small game. Of course, you need much more power & larger ammo. Cost of the ammo is cheaper than conventional high powered rifles, though ! I don't hunt large game with one, but know of people who use 9mm/.357 cal. for deer & hogs.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

For small game hunting , I prefer .20 , .22 cal. air rifles. The .177 in a rifle that produces plenty of power, will take game, but there is more chance of loss, & not taking the animal humanely, in MY opinion.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> For small game hunting , I prefer .20 , .22 cal. air rifles.


They are definitely better for anything larger than small birds and squirrels.
Proper pellet design and weight makes a big difference also.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer my 22 or 22 mag with scope.....


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I should think about getting a .22 to play with. I’m in CA where the gun laws are ridiculous. Effective 1/18 Californians who want to buy ammunition online or through catalogs will have to ship their purchases through a licensed dealer. And for the first time, state residents will have to undergo a background check when buying ammunition. It really makes you conserve what you’ve got. 

I assume air rifle ammo doesn’t fall under such restrictions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hitch said:


> I assume air rifle ammo doesn’t fall under such restrictions.


I wouldn't assume anything in CA.
Most air gun pellets are lead, and I know CA has made lead bullets illegal for hunting in some areas.
Check all the laws before you buy one.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have sold .20 Sheridan air rifles to Ca. residents for hunting. BUT , I suggest looking up CURRENT laws, for your state. Here is something, but dated 2015.

http://www.pelletguns101.com/california-pellet-gun-hunting-law-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Comparison of typical costs of ammo;

.22 Pellets , $10 for 500
.22 Rimfire , $10 for 100


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Do they make copper pellets?

I would assume they are quieter than a rifle. I have an old Benjamin pump up air rifle that I'm going to research. It was strong enough to punch through turkey barn tin so I would assume the newer ones are even stronger.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I did a little looking last night on the air rifle gun laws and didn’t see anything too concerning. I know CA outlawed lead ammo but can’t find anything pertaining to lead Pellets.

I think it would be fun to have something I can shoot freely on the property. My kids have all asked about shooting too, so this could be a good option. I suspect we’d do target shooting and maybe pick off a squirrel or two.

Any pros/cons to a .177 vs .22? Any particular features to look for? I read last night higher FPS can cost in accuracy. Is there a good FPS range I should be looking for based on my usage?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hitch said:


> Any pros/cons to a .177 vs .22? Any particular features to look for? I read last night higher FPS can cost in accuracy. Is there a good FPS range I should be looking for based on my usage?


The larger calibers perform better for hunting.
They will be a little more expensive to shoot.
Accuracy depends on a lot of variables with velocity being just one.
It pays to try lots of different types and weights to see what your particular gun prefers.

As a general rule, anything under about 1100 fps will be more accurate since it's sub sonic.
It will also be a little quieter.

https://www.umarexusa.com/blogs/airgun-news/how-to-choose-an-airgun-pellet

https://www.airgundepot.com/stoeger-pellets-review.html

http://www.airgunhome.com/pages/pelletspecs.html


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes, Copper pellets are available, but a limited selection. There are other alloy pellets, too. 
https://www.pyramydair.com/a/Ammo/109/pt_16

The Benjamin , Crosman, Sheridan pumps are very good rifles for many purposes. Plink with just a few pumps, & hunt with 5 or more. I collect & shoot Sheridan pump air rifles. 

In air rifle advertising = the higher FPS rating, the better they sell, to new buyers . Almost ALL FPS ratings are with very light, alloy pellets & are not nearly what the rifle will shoot with common lead pellets . It is true, you do not need higher FPS to humanely take small game . 500 fps in a .20-.22 pump will put squirrels in the pot. Higher FPS can often ruin accuracy . You do not need to spend a lot of money to get the game, either.

Many air rifles are quieter than a typical .22 rimfire. BUT, some are pretty loud. Many have " sound reducers " at the end of the barrel. Many people/forums, do NOT like to hear these called " Silen****,"

Here is a good website for learning more about air rifles. There are forums pertaining to beginners, hunting, target shooting, etc.

https://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?action=forum


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Do you have ant experience with Hanson air rifles?


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I ended up putting the Gamo Swarm Maxxim .177 caliber air rifle on my Christmas wish list. Hopefully Santa (a.k.a. my wife) won't worry about me shooting my eye out with it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tambo said:


> Do you have *ant* experience with Hanson air rifles?


Do you mean "Hatsan"?
They are made in Egypt.
You don't need a big caliber for ants 

http://www.bing.com/search?
q=hanson+air+rifles&go=Submit&qs=n&form=QBLH&scope=web&sp=-1&pq=hanson+air+rifle&sc=0-0&sk=&cvid=CDA979C23C314B3CB36AA07245AC4116


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a little experience with Hatsan spring, & piston air rifles. Ask away !


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What is a realistic hunting range for air rifles.

I wonder if rifling would help increase accuracy for high velocity air guns.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have taken a lot of squirrels at 50+ yards.

Most all air rifles DO have rifling.

Air rifle companies add the " piece " on the end of the barrel, a junky cheap scope , & advertise outrageous FPS to SELL these rifles, more than anything else. Hatsan's advertised FPS rate is the only one I know of that is pretty close to real performance, with standard weight lead pellets.

If you decide to buy an air rifle, you have several decisions to make, first . What source of power do you want ? What is your primary purpose of the rifle ? other info here ;

https://www.pyramydair.com/article/Which_Air_Gun_to_Choose/1


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we use the Daisy Avanti 853 , very accurate single pump target gun , but no good for hunting.

it will hold a ragged hole group at 10 meters and they are used for air rifle silhouettes out to 45 yards but you have some drop to compensate for at that distance.

I don't have anything against air rifles or air rifle hunting but since the cities here have an ordinance against shooting all air or spring rifles and archery even small rural cities and many villages where 25 years ago shooting your air rifle in the back yard was normal.

I don't see much point to spending more money on an air gun with less range than a powder burning firearm.

I see target air rifles for indoor practice as a great tool to developing marksmanship and practicing.

but air rifles capable of taking game seem to cost more than they are worth to me.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Esteban29304 said:


> I have a little experience with Hatsan spring, & piston air rifles. Ask away !


How hard are the rifles to break over to cock? We had an air rifle once and I couldn't break it over to cock? I'm not sure what they are called. It's the ones where the barrel breaks over to cock.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

There are a lot of air rifles that are not really much more than toys. Even some of those, though, can kill rats or squirrels pretty easily, some even out to around 60 or 70 yards (have personally done that). Those can be had for maybe $100 give or take a little. If you want an air rifle that till take down big game, it's gonna cost you, probably starting well over $1,000. Those are definitely not toys. 

It's not unlike a lot of other things. Bigger and more capable costs more.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I wonder if rifling would help increase accuracy for high velocity air guns.


Nearly all pellet guns will be rifled.
BB guns are often smoothbores because they are firing round steel balls instead of lead pellets.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tambo said:


> How hard are the rifles to break over to cock?


Most average around 30 pounds of force, depending on cocking method and length of the barrel or lever.

Pre charged pnuematic operate from a high pressure tank that requires no effort at all if you use electric pumps or charge them from a scuba tank.
They will be MUCH more expensive though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I don't see much point to spending more money on an air gun with less range than a powder burning firearm.


The noise and safety factors are the main reason.
It's much easier to take out pests without the neighbors knowing, and the lighter pellets won't travel as far as rimfire rounds.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The noise and safety factors are the main reason.
> It's much easier to take out pests without the neighbors knowing, and the lighter pellets won't travel as far as rimfire rounds.


If those are needs you have then they make sense. 

the CCI quite cover the noise end of things if you already have a 22lr the longer the barrel the quieter from a 21 inch barrel they are quieter than a lot of higher power air guns.

I like air guns but feel for the dollar provided your not trying to fit some specific law like air guns are legal to shoot but rim-fire are not in your location, a 22 rimefire is a much more effective tool for the money than a higher end air gun.

I also look at air guns from the maintenance and repair side of things , a 22lr needs to be kept form rusting , and an occasional cleaning and many can be purchase use for right around a hundred and a nice new one for right around 200 and last a lifetime.

air guns need seals , and if the seal goes bad your replacing it , good ones can be rebuilt , seals often go bad more from lack of use than use 

your more likely to put your air gun away for a year(s) and come back to find the seals are leaking the next year than you are likely to put your 22lr away and come back to any issue.

they have a place and can be useful tools but sometimes that use is rather narrow and besides target air rifle they just don't fit my use need.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the CCI quite cover the noise end of things if you already have a 22lr the longer the barrel the quieter from a 21 inch barrel they are quieter than a lot of higher power air guns.


I hear that a lot but I've never found it to be true.
All rimfire loads in all my rifles are much louder than both the air rifles I have.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have an old Benjamin pump air rifle that hasn't been shot for 40 years. The seal doesn't work anymore. What can use to soften the seal? Or where can I buy another seal?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my son shot a squirrel from the porch of my aunts house out of town in the township with the door open and no one had a clue sitting at the dinner table a room away , this was a 16 inch youth gun that I think makes a fair bit of noise 

the 22 inch barrel is better you can hear it but on par with the highter power spring air guns 

my 26 inch barrel target rifle is the best for noise level I have taken several rabbits with this 26 inch barrel 22 i only take head shots because I like a quick kill and no wasted meat

what I will say is the cci quiet I have is some what inconsistent in velocity on some rounds , of 10 rounds generally about 2 will fall about a 1/2 inch low at 25 yards the problem is that at 50 yards the 2 that would fall a half inch low are more like 1 1/2 to 2 inches low so I consider my range to about 35 yards. I don't feel comfortable using my .177 spring air gun past about 30 feet.

and like I said where I live the law considers the discharge of a air gun in town a crime so in town I trap everything.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I have an old Benjamin pump air rifle that hasn't been shot for 40 years. The seal doesn't work anymore. What can use to soften the seal? Or where can I buy another seal?


you can likly find the rebuild kit here 
https://www.pyramydair.com/a/Accessories/Parts/Crosman_Benjamin_Sheridan/378

my neighbor growing up had a Sheridan 20 cal it did do nicely on ground squirrels , I remember him rebuilding his when the seals went bad.

I grew up not far from the Sheridan plant my dad was a truck driver and made deliveries there and knew some of the people there I can remember him buying a few for friends and family he got some discount through he people he knew that worked there . the primary reason to get one then was it wasn't illegal to shoot them in the village we lived in.
he got a different route right about the same time Sheridan got bought out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some seals are meant to be oiled occasionally and most all can be lubricated with Silicone sprays.
I'd try that before rebuilding.

I have a Crosman 22 that's at least 30 years old that still has plenty of power.

It's not as accurate as my Stoeger X-10 .177 though.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Pump the sheridan one time before putting it away. The pressure keeps the seal good. I use my .20 cal more than I use anything else. You can pump it up 8 times. 8 times will kill the largest boar **** with no worries of tearing up your cage trap. 2 pumps kills sparrows pigeons and starlings out to about 15 or 20 yards and won't go through a roof.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

My Sheridan saw a lot of use, but I took care of it. A drop or 2 of oil, 30wt non-detergent was recommended back then.Pump it up 1-2 pumps before storing. It lasted over 50 YEARS til it needed new seals !!!! Now , it is as good as new. Auto transmission fluid does well on most seals, too, & may bring your Benjamin back to life. What model # is the Benjamin ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> You can pump it up 8 times. 8 times will kill the largest boar **** with no worries of tearing up your cage trap. 2 pumps kills sparrows pigeons and starlings out to about 15 or 20 yards and won't go through a roof.


The problem with the multi pump method is knowing where to aim with so much variation on the velocities.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

You will get very used to sighting & pumping.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> You will get very used to sighting & pumping.


I've always found it much easier to just keep the velocity consistent.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The only time I really aim it is in bird work, usually around 15 yards and I go two pumps. Very accurate. If the range gets longer I add a pump. Only time I pump it up further is for cage dispatch. It's really not that hard to dial it in for whatever range and power level you are using.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> It's really not that hard to* dial it in* for whatever range and power level you are using.


Yes, it's easy to set the sights for one velocity, but constantly changing velocities depending on the target can make it difficult to hit targets of opportunity. 

Switching pellets can also have a big effect on group size and point of impact.

The noise of pumping one up is often a lot louder than the shot itself, whereas a spring piston rifle makes very little noise when being cocked.

I mostly use mine to control the squirrel population so distances can change quickly and they won't put up with a lot of noise.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> My Sheridan saw a lot of use, but I took care of it. A drop or 2 of oil, 30wt non-detergent was recommended back then.Pump it up 1-2 pumps before storing. It lasted over 50 YEARS til it needed new seals !!!! Now , it is as good as new. Auto transmission fluid does well on most seals, too, & may bring your Benjamin back to life. What model # is the Benjamin ?


Thanks. I got it in 1962 so I'm thinking that it was built to use oil. It's a model 310 Cal BB. I used BB's or .177 cal pellets.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The Model 310 was a good rifle. A lot of them are still around. Work a few drops of oil into it to soften its seal, & see if it will start to hold pressure.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> The Model 310 was a good rifle. A lot of them are still around. Work a few drops of oil into it to soften its seal, & see if it will start to hold pressure.


Would that be sewing machine oil or heavier oil like 30 wt motor oil?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

30 wt. NON detergent oil , or transmission fluid. Turn it over & raise the pump arm. You can almost see the seal at the bottom of the pump tube through the slot. Put several drops right there. Might as well put a drop on all moving parts, like the linkages, etc. Work pump up & down to distribute the oil. Let it sit a day or 2, & see if it has some pumping pressure. ALWAYS store it with a pump or 2 in it. This keeps some pressure on it & pushed the oil onto the seal.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> 30 wt. NON detergent oil , or transmission fluid. Turn it over & raise the pump arm. You can almost see the seal at the bottom of the pump tube through the slot. Put several drops right there. Might as well put a drop on all moving parts, like the linkages, etc. Work pump up & down to distribute the oil. Let it sit a day or 2, & see if it has some pumping pressure. ALWAYS store it with a pump or 2 in it. This keeps some pressure on it & pushed the oil onto the seal.


I'll do that tonight if the 30 wt that I have in the garage is non-detergent. Thanks!


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I hope she comes back to life for you !!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The motor oil that I had didn't say if it was detergent or not so settled on using chainsaw bar oil. You could see one of the pads absorb the oil.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I know a several air gun enthusiasts who hunt wild hogs with their air rifles. These rifles are a bit more powerful than a standard , cheap air rifle, but do a great job on smaller porkers. That is some delicious meat to put on the table & only costs pennies per shot !! There are videos of wild hog hunting with air rifles on " Youtube."


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I do not suggest chain oil. Since you have already used it, though, don't use any more of it, due to it being petroleum based.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> I do not suggest chain oil. Since you have already used it, though, don't use any more of it, due to it being petroleum based.



Aren't 30 wt. non-detergent oil and transmission oil petroleum based too?

I just tried it again and can't get any pressure built up. It would be nice if I could replace just the seals without buying the whole assembly.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Aren't 30 wt. non-detergent oil and transmission oil petroleum based too?


You could use synthetic oil.
Personally I don't think it will matter.

Try a little WD 40 to thin the chain oil.
It can't hurt.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

This is a good video of rebuilding a Benjamin. The Model 310 & 312 are almost alike. If you watch the video til about 6 minutes into it. you will see how the pump rod is removed. Piston seal is on the end of the rod & can be replaced. You can replace just this seal &&& HOPE that it is all it needs . It may work again, & if it doesn't, start over a go through the complete process, NOTE : You will need that special tool for the valve, if you fully rebuild it.
If you decide not to try this , yourself, there are many air gun shops that will do it for you. 
AND NO WD-40 !!

ND oil or ATF fluid doesn't damage rubber seals.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> This is a good video of rebuilding a Benjamin. The Model 310 & 312 are almost alike. If you watch the video til about 6 minutes into it. you will see how the pump rod is removed. Piston seal is on the end of the rod & can be replaced. You can replace just this seal &&& HOPE that it is all it needs . It may work again, & if it doesn't, start over a go through the complete process, NOTE : You will need that special tool for the valve, if you fully rebuild it.
> If you decide not to try this , yourself, there are many air gun shops that will do it for you.
> AND NO WD-40 !!
> 
> ND oil or ATF fluid doesn't damage rubber seals.


 Thanks!


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I know a fellow air gun hunter who has many Oak & Pecan trees on the couple of acres that he owns. He keeps a record of all the squirrels he kills with his air rifle, since he bought it about 4 years ago. He has taken over 160 of them !! That is a lot of meat in the freezer ! Several rabbits were also added.


----------

